# 3 days no update on usps tracking, normal? Read..



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 14, 2014)

Okay so it's been 3 days since usps tracking been updated.. Getting worried what do you guys think here is the tracking steps below it's gone through. Does all this also sound pretty normal, I ordered last year and it updated everyday to the day it arrive to my house..

August 10, 2014 , 10:38 am
Processed Through Sort Facility
ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) 

August 11, 2014 , 2:19 pm
Arrived at USPS Facility
CHICAGO, IL 60701 

Your item arrived at our USPS facility in CHICAGO, IL 60701 on August 11, 2014 at 2:19 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.



It processed through sort facility on the 10th then arrived at USPS facility on the 11th.. Meaning it got through customs and it's on it's way?? And usps is slacking their updates? Also stealth gaureentee from attitude


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes. There area million threads about this. Fuckin chill


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yes. There area million threads about this. Fuckin chill


Then move on and ignore yeah?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 14, 2014)

ya, prob. got yanked, bumpster. i don't use the, "tude," anymore...


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 14, 2014)

Sp33dymonk3y said:


> Then move on and ignore yeah?


I could just tell you to use the fucking search, no? 

Every fucking week without fail the same goddamn question...


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sp33dymonk3y said:


> Okay so it's been 3 days since usps tracking been updated.. Getting worried what do you guys think here is the tracking steps below it's gone through. Does all this also sound pretty normal, I ordered last year and it updated everyday to the day it arrive to my house..
> 
> August 10, 2014 , 10:38 am
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> ...


In my experience, it won't update until after you receive the package. USPS tracking is not on par with FedEx or UPS.


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 14, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> In my experience, it won't update until after you receive the package. USPS tracking is not on par with FedEx or UPS.


Figured/: last year I ordered seeds and it updated every day.. USPS is fcked now days -.- thanks! Maybe tomorrow they be here ;P


----------



## ficklejester (Aug 14, 2014)

Every question on a forum has been answered before, such is life. Searching can be a pain, though.

My seedsman order has been at Chicago ISC since yesterday. I won't worry until it shows up re-taped, and then it'll just be the hassle of getting seedsman to reship.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sp33dymonk3y said:


> Figured/: last year I ordered seeds and it updated every day.. USPS is fcked now days -.- thanks! Maybe tomorrow they be here ;P


Last time I ordered from the 'Tude, tracking showed my package at Heathrow (in England) until the day after it arrived in my mailbox. Now all you have to worry about is whether it arrives all taped up or not.


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 14, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Last time I ordered from the 'Tude, tracking showed my package at Heathrow (in England) until the day after it arrived in my mailbox. Now all you have to worry about is whether it arrives all taped up or not.


Yeah I know. I don't think it has been touched. We will defently see though! That's why I posted this is because since last year the USPS has gone *whistles* down hill


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2014)

Sp33dymonk3y said:


> Okay so it's been 3 days since usps tracking been updated.. Getting worried what do you guys think here is the tracking steps below it's gone through. Does all this also sound pretty normal, I ordered last year and it updated everyday to the day it arrive to my house..
> 
> August 10, 2014 , 10:38 am
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> ...



You could be screwed. You could be OK. Too early to tell.

Whatever you do, I'd make sure you're checking on that shit 15-20 times a day. It seems to make the package come quicker when I do that.


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You could be screwed. You could be OK. Too early to tell.
> 
> Whatever you do, I'd make sure you're checking on that shit 15-20 times a day. It seems to make the package come quicker when I do that.


I've found 30-40 works a bit better.


----------



## Geronimo420 (Aug 14, 2014)

COMPULSIVE TRACKING DISORDER your package wont travel faster even if you track it every hours


----------



## 806KING (Aug 14, 2014)

Geronimo420 said:


> COMPULSIVE TRACKING DISORDER your package wont travel faster even if you track it every hours


LMAO its true i just wait till it shows up at my door


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 14, 2014)

Stop being a weiner and learn some patience.


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol I check it twice a day. ;p well guys hope it's here today, USPS get off your asses and do your jobs ffs


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 15, 2014)

I call in sick and stay home all day, clicking the refresh button every 5 seconds.


----------



## ficklejester (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm literally going to do that today, waiting on seedsman. Temps are getting cooler here, might make some spiced apple cider.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 15, 2014)

If your this impatient already...I wonder how early your harvest will be


----------



## ficklejester (Aug 15, 2014)

My regular clones are getting close. 1-2 more weeks. The seeds are a special treat. That will probably be a tough few months though.


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 15, 2014)

L


kindnug said:


> If your this impatient already...I wonder how early your harvest will be


Lol??? This isn't my first grow dude. I just never ordered from attitude so I was courteous calm yourself


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah I plan on cloning my girl too. >.^ I did last year and it was a success on my super skunk. Just never ordered from this site and was strange usps never updates tracking anymore lol was just courteous if I should just order more or wait it out, got stealth gaureentee tho lol


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay usps updated tracking.. They turkey have gone down hill on tracking:/ but it is in my city facility maybe they will get it deceive red today n customes didn't take anything..


----------



## LotDog (Aug 15, 2014)

My buddy just got his attitude package through the mail yesterday with greentape,,, It went through Chicago,,,, Knock on wood, I've been lucky so far, This was his first time making an order and was pretty bummed to get the greentape/ customs letter,,, They're resending regular mail i guess


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 15, 2014)

So many threads that go on from the time one orders until one receives their package. I think we should have a sub forum for it!


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 15, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> So many threads that go on from the time one orders until one receives their package. I think we should have a sub forum for it!


That or simply admin it up and make it a "Please read before posting" sticky where these posts are banned. Get some patience, the package will come one way or another (green tape). Buy insurance or take the risk, but shut the fuck up if you are too cheap for $13-15 when you are ordering a federally illegal product.

I try to be nice about it but seriously have some patience. Do people not Google this shit? Are supposive adults so damn impatient, not understanding this shit goes through customs from across the fucking ocean?

Eta: if ya genuinely get ripped off that's one thing, but also learn who's actually responsible for shit


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 15, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> So many threads that go on from the time one orders until one receives their package. I think we should have a sub forum for it!


It would fit well as a sub forum under newbie central.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 15, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> It would fit well as a sub forum under newbie central.


Sadly they'd still post this question here.


----------



## ficklejester (Aug 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That or simply admin it up and make it a "Please read before posting" sticky where these posts are banned. Get some patience, the package will come one way or another (green tape). Buy insurance or take the risk, but shut the fuck up if you are too cheap for $13-15 when you are ordering a federally illegal product.
> 
> I try to be nice about it but seriously have some patience. Do people not Google this shit? Are supposive adults so damn impatient, not understanding this shit goes through customs from across the fucking ocean?
> 
> Eta: if ya genuinely get ripped off that's one thing, but also learn who's actually responsible for shit


I agree the admins need to be more proactive. Especially concerning posts where the only objective is to put other people down.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 15, 2014)

Contact USPS and ask them if your package was seized.
They will know more about it than us...

Or you could track the package repeatedly until it arrives?


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 17, 2014)

Poor dudes going to harvest early and complain about how his seeds were so shitty


----------

